# Hacking the System on NatGeo - episodes flagged as "special"



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

The Tivo guide has the times correct, but incorrectly lists each episode as a separate "special". This means that if you want to catch it, you need to set a wishlist or pick each episode separately to record. Season passes won't work until the correct it.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.c...stem/series/hacking-the-system/episode-guide/


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks like a fun series.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I set up a season pass and it looks like it is working for me. The info looked right this morning, but just checked and they will record properly.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, I forced a service connection, and it's correct now.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I set a season pass today and it seemed to have worked correctly. I liked the few episodes they showed awhile ago (I guess as a preview to see if ratings were there) and I am glad that they decided to air the rest of the episodes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

https://plus.google.com/108894779805940659869/posts/1oLeYuXydsA


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

MikeAndrews said:


> https://plus.google.com/108894779805940659869/posts/1oLeYuXydsA


Same message was sent to his e-mail list. I think I joined the list when I ordered stuff from his ScamStuff store. Glad I was on that list so I knew to look for this show.


----------

